# Water bottle to share with your dog?



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

What do you guys think?

https://bestfriendoutfitters.com/drinkbuddy/

This could be a great thing when chasing devil birds with the dog. You could just keep it in your vest.

Thoughts?


----------



## Steve G (Nov 29, 2016)

Not enough water capacity for one or the other, especially while chasing DBs. So I say its a fail. I say camel pack for the hunter and a water rover for the dog.

https://www.waterrover.com/store/?gclid=EAIaIQobChMIr7XV9ePh1gIVSpR-Ch1bPAvgEAAYASAAEgJgmvD_BwE


----------

